# Pellet burning boilers



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in the market for a pellet burning boiler that can supply 16 radiators & provide hot water.

Has anyone got any recommendations/comments/criticisms etc please?

We're in the Pedrogao Grand region & so far, the Thermo Flux products are the only ones we've been offered.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

M3 to heat?, 16 rads sounds as if you need similar pellet boiler to a diesel fired boiler not one of the ones that will give you a fire + water + c/h, I'd still advise checking condition of your existing diesel boiler and conversion to pellet a considerably cheaper option


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't know what M3 means?

My diesel boiler is a Ferroli and although I've emailed them several times, I'm not getting an answer but have just tried again.

That said, I'm rather inclined to keep the diesel boiler as a back up & install a pellet burner as the main heat source if possible.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cubic metre you want to heat, it's not all dependent on the number of radiators, try this to see if your existing boiler is up to it or size you might need Trademate by City Plumbing Supplies

It's one of conversion supply companies or fire installers rather than manufacturer, what about the one recommended in Leira not a million miles away you should contact, I did ours through our plumber/C/H/solar guy when I managed to get his price down, but considerably cheaper than buying a brand new boiler, but our boiler was rated large enough for output we required, like a car your diesel boiler won't take kindly to not being used and just might not work when you wanted it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The existing diesel boiler is rated at 18 kw min & 43 kw max & even at it's lowest setting easily makes the existing house toasty warm & I have doubt whatsoever that it'll handle the added load of heating the (converted) barn without any problems at all & the quote we've had for a Thermo Flux pellet burner (to heat both house & barn) suggests a boiler output of 30 kw.

I'm also not happy with the only estimate we've had so far. The quote is to supply & fit the pellet burning boiler, 7 radiators & a hot water tank & their price is €9500 which I reckon is OTT........ might be wrong on that though.

I'm meeting the builder later today to discuss other options such as hot air ducting instead of radiators but don't know how good those systems are.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hot air ducting unless you planned in build/alteration stage wouldn't touch and efficiency will depend on heat source, for me not an option I'd consider, although we do utilise some waste heat from chimney void.

9500 seems a bit steep but the bigger the bio mass boiler the dearer they get, as your boiler sounds adequate for heating all, then a conversion unit will save a considerable amount, 1 conversion unit v 1 new boiler


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Ferroli make retrofit pellet kits for their big oil boilers, call the UK lot if you can't get an answer locally.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Centralbound said:


> Ferroli make retrofit pellet kits for their big oil boilers, call the UK lot if you can't get an answer locally.


I'll do that right now...... thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just called 'em & the bad news is the boiler can't be converted...... the good news is it's an industrial model that'd heat half the village & should last forever! LOL


----------

